# dime size holes



## lrees (Jan 22, 2013)

Sure this is an easy question for u guys. Im going to patch a lot of holes in a house. Mostly in closets where shelves were ripped out instead of being unscrewed and taken down. Most are dime sized. Some are a little bigger but most are smaller. Any how was wondering if u guys spend time taping them or just fill and be done. Again most are in closets. Thanks


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

give em a bang with a ball peen hammer a shot of durabond, coat em:whistling2:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Fibafuse is your friend.


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

One time and done !


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Fibafuse is your friend.


yaa ff it:thumbup:https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=698601683520411


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

thefinisher said:


> Fibafuse is your friend.


:yes:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Kangaroo patch.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> give em a bang with a ball peen hammer a shot of durabond, coat em:whistling2:


Blister!:whistling2:


----------



## lrees (Jan 22, 2013)

moore said:


> Blister!:whistling2:


What do u mean by blistering?


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

Vario of course never tape needed!!!


----------



## MUDBONE (Dec 26, 2011)

lrees said:


> What do u mean by blistering?


Meant you need to be blistered!


----------



## lrees (Jan 22, 2013)

MUDBONE said:


> Meant you need to be blistered!


Oh ic


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

lrees said:


> What do u mean by blistering?


Hammer+sheetrock= Blister


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> Hammer+sheetrock= Blister


Just a tap moe Neva blisters


----------



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

Over cut your holes with a sharp knife to explain it right when you carve it out put knife on kind of a angle so when you over cut it it takes down about half of the depth of the gyproc around the hole... Use a hot mud compound when it stars to go green make sure to scrape it flat ... Let go hard the proceed with next fill.. Make sure your cuts are clean ...


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

I've allways had problems with patching holes like a half doller size, when I tape over them it gets like air under it and pushes it out. any tips for this?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

scottktmrider said:


> I've allways had problems with patching holes like a half doller size, when I tape over them it gets like air under it and pushes it out. any tips for this?


Pre-fill with 20 min or 5 min.


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

moore said:


> Pre-fill with 20 min or 5 min.


I've tryed that and the compound will fall out or after it dries there's a big hunk hanging and I have to knock it off. maybe my compound is too thin


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

scottktmrider said:


> I've tryed that and the compound will fall out or after it dries there's a big hunk hanging and I have to knock it off. maybe my compound is too thin


Mix It so thick you can barely pull It off the hawk/pan.


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

clean hole, shoot raw drywall with 3m 61 glue. let dry then hit with 20 min. it wont fall out.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Fibafuse..... For that I would use a piece of ff off my wide roll and coat with 5 minute. Let it bulge out. Once it sets, you can burnish it down perfectly flat.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

...... Save your old sponges! I do It like this all the time..


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Moore, I feel like you just put a hole in the wall on purpose lol :jester:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Moore, I feel like you just put a hole in the wall on purpose lol :jester:





.......


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

moore said:


> .......


Did you have to prefill? And what kind of tape is that?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

scottktmrider said:


> Did you have to prefill? And what kind of tape is that?


No..Just hot mud mixed a little heavy ..with paper.


.Sometimes If it's just a dime size hole I'll look around on the floor for a filler ....You never know what you'll find..:whistling2:


----------

